# Pre Minute-Mount Fisher Plow Pics!



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Old pre-Minute Mount Fisher plows! This means the Fisher Speedcast! PICS!!!!

-Thann


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

we in new england are getting VERY bored without snow.....we must have every possible different pic thread up right now!!

wish i had pics of the old chevy i first learned to plow in when i was 8....speedcaster on that baby!! truck and plow still plow today, just with a different owner....


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

The Speedcast has to be my favorite plow ever.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea I wish I had one of these set ups, they just look like the toughest of them all. the mounts look like the ones the towns/DOT uses.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Like this one?*

This was/is mounted on a 1984 K3500 which had 25k original miles on it in 2002.Had a cab fire early in its life...


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

hear is a pic of my old fisher.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW, VERY clean plow there. Nice restoration work!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My old Dodge, with pump driven fisher.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Not really close ups, but Here

Blue is 94 Chev with 7.5 fisher, was one of the last bolt on conventicals sold in Toronto.
Green is 93 GMC 6.5 diesel, has 8 foot fisher, but thats just a picture of the truck side.
And Black on in background is 85 chev, with a 8 foot meyers.

all three underhood belt pump and cable valve body control.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice trucks Bruce'sEx,I love the pre 1999 GM work trucks with Fisher blades.

Also nice to see you don't dress your trucks up like RCMP cruisers with lights galore  nice simple work trucks


----------



## Whalerguy (Oct 20, 2006)

*90 F150 w/ 7.5' Speedcast*

This is my truck, a 1990 F150 reg cab long bed. Fisher Speedcast 7 1/2. About as bulletproof as they get.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Always liked the conventional mount. Had a brush guard custom made for the plowframe in summer to accommodate the hardwired lights on my 1993 GMC (pics to follow)


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*93 GMC with 7.5' Fisher*

My first truck


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah conventional always looked good to me


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

murray83;337830 said:


> Nice trucks Bruce'sEx,I love the pre 1999 GM work trucks with Fisher blades.
> 
> Also nice to see you don't dress your trucks up like RCMP cruisers with lights galore  nice simple work trucks


Thanks.

Thats what they are, thats how we'll always treat them. Nothing fancy, but looked after. and kept well working.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Here is the last Fisher Conventional We have going. Although I do have some older complete setups and am eying a 84 Chevy for a project.

This one is a 92 4x4
Custom Dumping Flatbed
Rear Air Bags
Snoway 6ft Stainless Electric Spreader
7Ft Fisher With Electric Clutch Belt Drive (Also lifts the bed)

I will get another shot when we mount the plow.

Believe it or not this is my main driveway truck and it makes more then the F550 and F350 doing commercial per hour.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Flipper On that Toyota, do I see that you have put a trailer hitch reciever on the front end? I have always wanted to do that, could you get some closeups and under neath pics, please?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah I will take a closer picture. 

I did it to push the log splitter around but we end up moving a lot of trailers around that way. Also use it with the lift for a small carrier for my plate compactor and other things.

I was going to better brace it back to set up a winch. but I ended up giving it to my brother for his Jeep.


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I wish I had pix of my old 65' F-100 with what I think was one of the original Speedcast plows on it. Man that old truck was a beast, a 300 six cylinder with a 4 speed and old bias ply snow tires.The epitomy of a NE truck.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Best truck I ever plowed with was a 1991 Dodge W250 Cummins Reg. Cab with an 8' conventional Speed Caster electric/hydro with a sno-foil. Not the most comfortable truck, but it was a beast and the Fisher was built like a rock.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Flipper;340084 said:


> Here is the last Fisher Conventional We have going. Although I do have some older complete setups and am eying a 84 Chevy for a project.
> 
> This one is a 92 4x4
> Custom Dumping Flatbed
> ...


nice looking truck there Flipper. I've got a 94 and was thinking of swapping in a flatbed. Dumping would be nice, but certainly not necessary. is that a v6? How does it handle that spreader when full with the plow on the front?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

here's a photo of mine needing some paint.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Thanks. That plow is actually on its 3rd Toyota. Started on an 84 that was totaled. Bought a new lower frame and put it on an 87 that we ran into the ground and now it is on the 92. 

It is a 4cyl, the old reliable 22RE EFI motor with a belt drive hydraulic pump. Lots of torque for a 4 banger. With the airbags it can hold a yard fine and sit pretty level, moves along ok but it is way overwight although so is my F550 when loaded for spreading. For plowing we mostly run all our trucks half full. My furthest contract is 4 miles from my shop so not hard to come back for more material when it is time to spread.

The bed was mad by us. Mostly just angle and channel with a steel diamond tread floor. I had just a straight cylinder in it, but I picked up a small trunnion mount tlescoping unit the a 48" stroke that I am going to mount to the front, like a big truck and have a real nice dump angle. 

We love using it for mulch, because we can load 3-4 yards with the tall sides and barn door on it and still drive across someones yard. You just can't do that with the F550.


----------

